# Chuck Key



## Charley Davidson (Jun 26, 2012)

I wanted another chuck key for my 4 jaw after watching a Tubal Cain video on indicating a 4 jaw so I made one last night, I still need to make the t handle.


First I chucked the stock in my 4 jaw and indicated it in, then pushed the tailstock with live center up against it and turned everything to size. After the lathe work was done I mounted it in my Kurt and milled a flat on the top side then rolled it 180 and milled another flat. These flats were for indexing for the square end that needed to be milled since I don't have a collet block. They also made drilling the hole for the T handle easier.  After I milled the second flat I did the arithmetic and started milling the first flat for the square end, rotated it to set on the other flat and milled the opposing flat. Then I turned it 1/4 turn and indexed the first 2 flats I milled to the jaws, rolled it 180 and repeated the process.  It's turning out nice


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice job Charley, I made most of mine the same way except I had a 5C Collet Block.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 26, 2012)

Been wanting a collet block ever since I saw the first one but had no use till I got my mill, now I can't afford it. Gotta go get a job, can't seem to stretch $179.00 a week past 2 days:headscratch:


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 27, 2012)

looks nice!

having 2 keys sure makes indicating a breeze...


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 27, 2012)

nice job charley
having 2 makes centering the 4 jaw a lot easier
steve


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 27, 2012)

Finished it last night, turned out nice thanks to Paul Hicks who gave me a set of reamers, Made everything come together nicely

Can't wait to use 2 keys tonight:biggrin:


----------



## bcall2043 (Jun 27, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Finished it last night, turned out nice thanks to Paul Hicks who gave me a set of reamers, Made everything come together nicely
> 
> Can't wait to use 2 keys tonight:biggrin:



Looks good. Who needs a collet block? Just using your head seems to work well.

Benny


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 27, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Looks good. Who needs a collet block? Just using your head seems to work well.
> 
> Benny



Yea but I'm not really famous for that:biggrin:  Last time I used my head for anything :banghead: I got a


----------

